# GMX TopMail Testphase kann nicht beendet werden!?



## anderelola (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem,
am 05.12. bin ich mit meinem Freemailkonto bei GMX eine Testphase von 14 Tagen eingegangen. Lt. Information der Begrüßungs Mail, würde es ausreichen, diese Testphase per E-Mail, Post oder Fax innerhalb dieser 14 Tage zu kündigen!
am 13.12. also 1 Tag vor Ablauf dieser 14 Tage Testphase habe ich eben diese (wie im ursprünglichen Begrüßungstext angegebene "formlose Kündigung/Widerspruch eingereicht - per E-Mail!
Leider stelle ich Heute also bereits 1 Tag über der 14 tägigen Widerspruchsfrist fest, das ich weder eine Bestätigung auf meine Mail noch eine Änderung meines Tarifs bei GMX erhalten habe und ich immer noch diesen Account bei GMX TopMail habe.
Also habe ich versucht über die kostenpflichtige Nummer dort anzurufen. Mir wurde erklärt, das ich quasi das Freemailkonto unter einem anderen Namen erstellt hatte und somit ein Widerspruch nicht wirksam wäre zudem ein Widerspruch auch gar nichts bringen würde, da ich allenfalls kündigen muss und zwar schriftlich per Post!?
Des weiteren sagte mir diese Dame, das ich der Kündigung eine Kopie meine Personalausweises beilegen muss!???
Wie verhält sich nun meine Situation bzw. was kann/muss ich tun um doch noch aus diesem (nicht gewollten Vertrag - 1 Jahr für mtl. 4,99€) rauszukommen?
Wenn ich nun meine E-Mailaccounts bei GMX verlieren sollte, wäre mir auch herzlich egal, da ich sowieso alles bei GMX stilllegen werde...
Bitte um Antworten und Tips zu vorliegender Situation. Danke!
mfg anderelola


----------



## jupp11 (15 Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema gmx und ungewollte Abos gibt es bereits einen Thread
 > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ungewollte-gmx-de-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.26182/


----------



## anderelola (15 Dezember 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Zum Thema gmx und ungewollte Abos gibt es bereits einen Thread
> > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ungewollte-gmx-de-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.26182/


Danke ja, diesen Thread habe ich bereits gelesen, jedoch für mich nun keine schlüssige Beantwortung meiner Frage herauslesen können.
Deshalb habe ich meine Frage neu gestellt unter anderem ist dieser Thread bereits einige Jahre alt...
Trotzdem habe ich nun oben angegebene Situation dort nun auch nochmals gepostet in der Hoffnung konkretes für mich nun zu erfahren, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.
Zudem in diesem Thread die jeweiligen Situationen sich auch geringfügig inhaltlich unterscheiden.
mfG Anderelola


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2011)

Thread geschlossen
Bitte anderen Thread verwenden

sh Posting von Jupp >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ungewollte-gmx-de-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.26182/


----------

